# Einstiegsfrage zu xml



## Mane123 (6. Nov 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe noch nicht wirklich viel Erfahrung von xml und möchte mich zur Vorbereitung auf mein Studium nächstes Jahr ein bisschen einarbeiten:

Ich lade euch mal die Datei hoch (ohne dtd - Datei, css Datei als .txt abgespeichert)

Meine Frage hierzu: habe ich das zumindest annähernd korrekt gemacht? 

Was mich aber am meisten interessiert und ich auch im Internet keine Lösung gefunden habe:

Wie klappt es mit css, dass ich z.B. die Adressen Zentriert anzeigen lasse? 
Wie klappt es mit css, dass zwischen den Adressen z.B. 5 Leerzeilen sind?

vielen Dank!

Viele Grüße


----------



## gman (6. Nov 2010)

Dein Adressen-XML ist wohl "korrekt". Aber was hat das alles mit CSS zu tun?? XML-Dateien schreibt man
ja damit sie von Programmen verarbeitet werden, eher nicht um sie anzuzeigen.


----------



## Marcinek (6. Nov 2010)

gman hat gesagt.:


> Dein Adressen-XML ist wohl "korrekt". Aber was hat das alles mit CSS zu tun?? XML-Dateien schreibt man
> ja damit sie von Programmen verarbeitet werden, eher nicht um sie anzuzeigen.



XML sollen ersteinmal Daten sein. Wobei das kann man noch nichtmal so sagen.

Du kannst XML schreiben und sie dann visualisieren. Siehe HTML!

Das geht auch mittels XML und CSS aber ich habe damit keine Erfahrung ^^


----------



## gman (6. Nov 2010)

> Siehe HTML!



Wenn, dann siehe XHMTL. Ich meinte auch nur das man das eher selten macht XML-Dateien zu 
virtualisieren.


----------



## Mane123 (6. Nov 2010)

Hallo,

danke für die Antworten!

Da gibt's mehrere solche Aufgaben im Internet, die die xml Dateien visualisieren

Wie klappt denn bei CSS z.B. das <br> Tag? Bzw. Wie man in dem konkreten Beispiel nach dem Beruf leerzeilen machen kann?

Vielen Dank


----------



## Marcinek (6. Nov 2010)

gman hat gesagt.:


> Wenn, dann siehe XHMTL. Ich meinte auch nur das man das eher selten macht XML-Dateien zu
> virtualisieren.



Ich mache das jeden Tag, also XML Dateien visualisieren ( != virtualisieren).

Und nein ich meine auch HTML. Obwohl du insoweit recht hast, dass XHTML näher an wohlgeformten XML ist.

Ich glaube um die Daten auf diese Weise anzuzeigen müsste man vorher die Roh XML durch einen xslt leiten.

Also ich kenne das vom WOW-Armory. Dort bekommt der Browser nur XML Daten ... Es müssen aber iwie auch css / Formatierungen angegeben werden. Müsste man maybe googeln. 

Fakt ist, dass css Daten nur von einem HTML Renderer interpretiert werden können.


----------



## slawaweis (6. Nov 2010)

Mane123 hat gesagt.:


> Da gibt's mehrere solche Aufgaben im Internet, die die xml Dateien visualisieren
> 
> Wie klappt denn bei CSS z.B. das <br> Tag? Bzw. Wie man in dem konkreten Beispiel nach dem Beruf leerzeilen machen kann?


diese Art der Visualisierung ist nicht standardisiert. Ein moderner Webbrowser würde das CSS Stylesheet erkennen und anwenden. Jedenfalls tat Firefox es bei mir, als ich die start.txt in start.css umbenannt und ein Root-Tag in die XML-Datei eingefügt hatte.

In diesem einfachen Modus werden die einzelnen XML-Tags als Blöcke interpretiert, wie in HTML. D.h. jeder Tag deiner XML-Datei wird in Analogie zu XHTML als <div> angenommen. Diese Blöcke kann man mit aus HTML bekannten CSS Anweisungen formatieren, z.B.:

[highlight="css"]
strasse
{
position: relative;
display: block;
margin: 20px 20px 20px 20px;
}
[/highlight]

Doch man kann nur das formatieren, was an Inhalt in der XML-Datei drin ist. Will man zusätzliche Strukturen einbringen oder das ganze umformatieren, braucht man ein XSLT-Stylesheet, welches man so in die XML-Datei einbinden kann:

[highlight="xml"]
<?xml-stylesheet type="application/xslt+xml" href="my-stylesheet.xslt" ?>
[/highlight]

Slawa


----------



## gman (7. Nov 2010)

Marcinek hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Obwohl du insoweit recht hast, dass XHTML näher an wohlgeformten XML ist.



Genau das meinte ich auch. Und natürlich auch visualisieren und nicht virtualisieren, dabei war das doch 
gar nicht so spät


----------

